# Cape buffalo hunt



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

In short,Bowtech Samson 91lbs ,660gr Easton 300 arrow,150gr supersharp Thunderhead ,KE 103ftlb.Complete penetration with an excellent frontal shot from 43 yds.The cow was down within 25yrds.

We did some penetration tests.My Samson set at 81lb (27''DL)with a blunt 125gr Muzzy arrow weight 450gr broke the first rib and was lodged on other ribcage.Jean with his 91lb Samson(29''DL) shot right through the animal and into the ground.The shots were taken broadside just behind the shoulder .

The post mortum showed severe damage done to the heart,big bloodvessels and lungs by the Thunderhead.I had a close look at the ribcage and I defenitely did not notice any ribs overlapping as some experts are saying.Tomorrow we are doing another Buff with a bow and I will keep you posted.


Jean Venter and his Buffalo







































Jean Venter could be proud of his effort.We had a few cold ones afterwards.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice post.

Keep us updated on the 2nd Buff.:darkbeer:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Fantastic, please keep us posted. You sure did deserve those cold ones. 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Awesome penetration.

But one would come to expect it from a Bowtech.:wink:

Congrats.

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulation to Jean ( the lucky man ) !!
Please send more pictures from the second Buff !!
This is my dream hunt:tongue: but was only able to shoot the poor man`s buffalo :wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Baie geluk aan Jean met sy Buffel! Dis 'n bakgat koei!

Omtrent die penetrasie/ribbes.
Die koeie se ribbes "overlap" nie soos die bulle s'n nie. Die dat hulle ietwat makliker is om geskiet te kry met boe. Daar is baie gerugte van ouens wat koeie aangevat het met swaar pyle en 70# boe met goeie sukses.

Hou ons op hoogte van die tweede buffel!:darkbeer:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome hunting Jean!
Thanks for the pics Philip.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Caracal,

I'll have a Dagga Boy or two available next year.
The Sable and Roan have come along nicely and there will be one or two of each available as well. I also have one Elephant bull that I want to remove.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Craig,

You stretch my nose as long as a kudu horn:tongue:
I whish I can do this hunt now.
In 2008 I am not able to shoot a Dagga Boy because my financial status is not enough But in 2009 I have enough money to realize my dream. For you better understanding of my situation. I am not a rich European or a self employed person that can make lots of money, however I will realize my dream per economize. You can believe me, to work strong years long for fulfill a dream is better for me than any other feeling.
In the past I had the dream to become world champion in archery, I worked hard for this goal ( 6 hours practice per day ), a lot of my friends call me a fool and leaved me, but in the year 2000 I took the first time the title in Thabazimbi and the second time 2004 in Switzerland.
Protect you Dagga Boy and say Frank will come later to our meeting:wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I will make sure that I will be your PH for the 09 Dagga Boy hunt.

Gerhard


----------

